# Good Aires/cheap sites French border - Gijon



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

All,

We will be travelling from the french border to Gijon to get a ferry in august, any ideas on good aires in this area of spain we plan to spend around 3 days completing the journey.

Thanks CJE 101


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

The aire in Gijon itself is very handy. Although the aire in Bermeo is nothing special the town is lovely. Lekeitio is also a nice stop, although the parking is on a bit of a slope. If you go a bit inland Cangas de Onis or El Entrego are both good town aires.


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The aire at Cabarceno is very pleasant. Catching sight of elephant and water buffalo is rather surreal. It's free to park by the lake with the elephant enclosure close by.

We also stayed at Bonar. This was very quiet and pleasant by the local sports park and river.

San Sebastian aire very good for visiting the town and beach.

JohnW


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

bp


----------

